# Amlodopine



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Does any body on here take Amlodipine for blood pressure control, if so have you found any negative effects?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I do. And not any that I know of.

Old age brings so many negative effects that i think it would be almost impossible to segregate drug and age-related ill-effects.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

My good lady take 4 different tablets for high blood pressure and one is Amlodipine.

The only thing we can think of is she is susceptible to the cold, if that is the cause.

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I take it and have not noticed or been advised of any contra-indications as regards food, neither am I susceptible to cold (as my wife will certify, as she is.....). BUT.......

Patient Information Leaflet

this leaflet says very specifically that you should NOT eat grapefruit or drink grapefruit juice as it increases the effect of amlodipine and may lead to low blood pressure.....

I have never been told that (whoops) and LOVE grapefruit and grapefruit juice which I consume often......

Maybe I shouldn't as the PIL says, but I do.......

I hope this makes sense...... I do know that others HAVE been given advice to avoid grapefruit....

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

My wife knows to avoid grapefruit

DJM


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes I take 5mg of Amlodopine plus Valsacor. No side effects from either.

Are you having trouble Barry? (Other than becoming a grumpy old man of course :grin2:>)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave, I was told that about Atenolol so I only drink the grapefruit juice on odd days and take Atenolol on even days.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As we get older things kick in 

Which is nothing to do with the medication 

So relax 

Just take the medication

And avoid grapefruit 

Really Dave you should have known, it's written on the instructions 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks all, I find that with Amlodipine I suffer from cramps if I stretch my legs and any kind of exercise exhausts me very quickly, walking for anything over a 1/4 mile results in cramps in my calves.
Yes I do have restricted flow to my legs but I think that taking pressure reducing tablets just makes it worse by not allowing the blood flow to compensate when I exercise.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Yes I take 5mg of Amlodopine plus Valsacor. No side effects from either.
> 
> Are you having trouble Barry? (Other than becoming a grumpy old man of course :grin2:>)


I think I may have always been a grumpy old man!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Try a banana a day for the cramps. A friend of mine does and has never had cramps since

DJM


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Thanks all, I find that with Amlodipine I suffer from cramps if I stretch my legs and any kind of exercise exhausts me very quickly, walking for anything over a 1/4 mile results in cramps in my calves.
> Yes I do have restricted flow to my legs but I think that taking pressure reducing tablets just makes it worse by not allowing the blood flow to compensate when I exercise.


Thats strange, some time back I started a thread about leg cramps in bed, I didn´t associate it with the BP tablets. 
I put 5 corks in a little bag under the bottom sheet of the bed (to the amusement of many) and the cramps have not re-occurd.
Costs nowt, try it. It helped Ray for a while, but then his corks lost their power :frown2:
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

My defense system has always fought any type of foreign substance in my body.
Hence Aspirin gives me hallucinations, Coke and Weed just makes me feel like crap, eating of any type of Fungi brings me out in cold sweats & a feeling of nauseous.
Antibiotics make me feel rough so I avoid taking form of medicine unless it is really necessary.

Strangely whiskey makes me feel OK!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Cramps are NOT listed as a side-effect for Amlodipine, are you by any chance taking STATINS in any form too?

Cramps are a known side-effect for statins such as simvastatin and others.......

If you are getting regular cramps and ARE taking a statin, see your Doctor, the general advice from them is to stop taking it for one month and then switch to another form e.g. atorvastatin and try that, there are several different ones that can be trialled if cramps are a problem.....

NB I am *NOT* a Doctor and this is only general advice and should be checked with your own Doctor before action is taken.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> My defense system has always fought any type of foreign substance in my body.
> Hence Aspirin gives me hallucinations, Coke and Weed just makes me feel like crap, eating of any type of Fungi brings me out in cold sweats & a feeling of nauseous.
> Antibiotics make me feel rough so I avoid taking form of medicine unless it is really necessary.
> 
> Strangely whiskey makes me feel OK!


Sounds like your a hopeless case my man :serious:

Somewhere there is a diet to reduce BP, as the tablets have never bothered me I haven´t bothered to look for it, perhaps with a bit of searching you might find it.
The low carbohydrate high fat diet works for diabetic 2 so who knows.
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Cramps are NOT listed as a side-effect for Amlodipine, are you by any chance taking STATINS in any form too?
> 
> Cramps are a known side-effect for statins such as simvastatin and others.......
> 
> ...


I took statins a few years ago, I had a lot of aching muscles, legs, Knees, Arms etc, stopped taking them and all the problems cleared up after a month or so.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita is taking them, no obvious side effects for her. I take Ramipril until the end of my Herceptin treatment for the same function.

Peter


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Matchlock said:


> Does any body on here take Amlodipine for blood pressure control, if so have you found any negative effects?


I have been taking it for over 10 years and been fine.

If I'm in doubt about medication or medical problems I find that asking the local pharmacist or my GP is the best option rather than a motorhome forum, but if it's good aires in Portugal or best routes through France . . . . :wink2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Thats strange, some time back I started a thread about leg cramps in bed, I didn´t associate it with the BP tablets.
> I put 5 corks in a little bag under the bottom sheet of the bed (to the amusement of many) and the cramps have not re-occurd.
> Costs nowt, try it. It helped Ray for a while, but then his corks lost their power :frown2:
> Jan


Maybe he was putting the forms in the wrong place!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still working for me Jan. Maybe only get the odd cramp once every two months or less.!!

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Rita is taking them, no obvious side effects for her. I take Ramipril until the end of my Herceptin treatment for the same function.
> 
> Peter


I've been taking Ramipril 5mg for 20 years, BP of a young prince. 110/70. Works for me. Ditto the grapefruit juice warning though.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes I take amlodipine, and was also given ramipril. The ramipril appeared to have given me a tickly cough (listed on the possible side effects ) and thats just been changed. I also asked about swollen ankles and calves after sitting and driving the van for several hours a day, and also asked about swollen hands and wrists after my regular days out in the Yorkshire Dales on Wednesdays doing usually 8 to 10 miles. The doctor has now suggested a full review of my blood pressure medication staring with a full heart medical next week (inc ecg, blood samples etc etc). Its probably 15 to 20 years since I started on the medication.
cheers alan


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I take it and havn't noticed any negative side effects, at least any I can say its causing. Getting to be 65 might be having some effects though!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

scouter said:


> Yes I take amlodipine, and was also given ramipril. The *ramipril *appeared to have given me a *tickly cough* (listed on the possible side effects ) and thats just been changed. I also asked about swollen ankles and calves after sitting and driving the van for several hours a day, and also asked about swollen hands and wrists after my regular days out in the Yorkshire Dales on Wednesdays doing usually 8 to 10 miles. The doctor has now suggested a full review of my blood pressure medication staring with a full heart medical next week (inc ecg, blood samples etc etc). Its probably 15 to 20 years since I started on the medication.
> cheers alan


Someone said at the beginning of this thread something like "I would have asked my Chemist or Doctor rather than put the question on here"
Well I am very glad the question is on here because Hans also takes *ramipril* and he occasionally has a *tickly cough* so perhaps they are his trouble. He sees the heart specialist soon so we will find out then.

So thank you Barry, your not altogether useless >

Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Someone said at the beginning of this thread something like "I would have asked my Chemist or Doctor rather than put the question on here"
> Well I am very glad the question is on here because Hans also takes *ramipril* and he occasionally has a *tickly cough* so perhaps they are his trouble. He sees the heart specialist soon so we will find out then.
> 
> So thank you Barry, your not altogether useless >
> ...


I used to take Lisinopril 10mg, and that always used to give me a bad cough, Amlodipine 5mg does not seem to do that.
I also take Losartan Potassium 25mg, and Clopidogrel 75mg, which I don't notice any side effects from.
I think that Grapefruit juice with most BP tablets is a no no.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I used to take Lisinopril 10mg, and that always used to give me a bad cough, Amlodipine 5mg does not seem to do that.
> I also take Losartan Potassium 25mg, and Clopidogrel 75mg, which I don't notice any side effects from.
> I think that Grapefruit juice with most BP tablets is a no no.


You sound like Hans, when I shake him he rattles :grin2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Someone said at the beginning of this thread something like "I would have asked my Chemist or Doctor rather than put the question on here"
> Well I am very glad the question is on here because Hans also takes *ramipril* and he occasionally has a *tickly cough* so perhaps they are his trouble. He sees the heart specialist soon so we will find out then.
> 
> So thank you Barry, your not altogether useless >
> ...


The ACE inhibitors that end in pril have a dry cough as a known side effect. 
From the link below:

"ACE inhibitors
Angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors reduce blood pressure by relaxing your blood vessels.
Common examples are enalapril, lisinopril, perindopril and ramipril.
The most common side effect is a persistent dry cough. Other possible side effects include headaches, dizziness and a rash."
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Blood-pressure-(high)/Pages/Treatment.aspx


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> I've been taking Ramipril 5mg for 20 years, BP of a young prince. 110/70. Works for me. Ditto the grapefruit juice warning though.


I am no Doctor but if you were being diagnosed these days I doubt that drug intervention would be considered. 5mg is a low maintenance dosage and with the BP readings you are getting modern thinking is that you do not need it for Hypertension control.

Some years ago it was considered that 120/80 was normal and there was a drive to get everyone as near as that as possible with 140/90 being the level where drug intervention should be considered. Modern thinking appears to be relaxing that, especially for those of more senior years, where the side effects of the drugs may outway any benefit. As with many of these things there are many with vested interest, especially drug companies, in keeping a large percentage of the population in a drug regime. The strain on the NHS budget of the millions of hypertension drugs prescribed annually has come under scrutiny with the treatment regime coming under the spotlight.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32703632


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayc said:


> I am no Doctor but if you were being diagnosed these days I doubt that drug intervention would be considered. 5mg is a low maintenance dosage and with the BP readings you are getting modern thinking is that you do not need it for Hypertension control.
> 
> Some years ago it was considered that 120/80 was normal and there was a drive to get everyone as near as that as possible with 140/90 being the level where drug intervention should be considered. Modern thinking appears to be relaxing that, especially for those of more senior years, where the side effects of the drugs may outway any benefit. As with many of these things there are many with vested interest, especially drug companies, in keeping a large percentage of the population in a drug regime. The strain on the NHS budget of the millions of hypertension drugs prescribed annually has come under scrutiny with the treatment regime coming under the spotlight.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32703632


Thats what a doctor friend of ours has said.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> I am no Doctor but if you were being diagnosed these days I doubt that drug intervention would be considered. 5mg is a low maintenance dosage and with the BP readings you are getting modern thinking is that you do not need it for Hypertension control.
> 
> Some years ago it was considered that 120/80 was normal and there was a drive to get everyone as near as that as possible with 140/90 being the level where drug intervention should be considered. Modern thinking appears to be relaxing that, especially for those of more senior years, where the side effects of the drugs may outway any benefit. As with many of these things there are many with vested interest, especially drug companies, in keeping a large percentage of the population in a drug regime. The strain on the NHS budget of the millions of hypertension drugs prescribed annually has come under scrutiny with the treatment regime coming under the spotlight.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-32703632


Interesting! Thanks for posting that. I don't seem to have any side effects though, except I do get swollen ankles when I sit too long especially when it's really hot. Feet up at night fixes it by morning though. I couldn't let my BP get too high as I can really feel it if it gets to 140/90. Feels like the top of my head is fizzing, headachy.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not read all the posts, but I coud not tolerate it, turned me into the she devil (I know some will say no change there then). Felt very angry at times at work, something that had never happened before no matter what was going on, had to hide have a good rant to self and then carry on. The mood swings were awful. John takes it with no ill effects and I am now on a similar mediction with no ill effects.

Have now read all posts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to bring this thread back again but I also have been told to stop taking my Atenolol if I get side effects.
But I also understand the risk of some cardiac problem is increased if I do stop.
So it's a choice of side effects or stroke/heart attack. Kinda easy choice really. I hope to be around a while longer.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

For those with cramps from statins, take a look at Co Enzyme Q10. It is supposed to be very helpful in preventing them. It is mostly used for boosting energy levels, especially in old age  Mr P and I have been taking it for years. He is on statins and does sometimes get cramps but bot nearly as bad as he used to.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been taking 5MG of Amlodipine, 20MG Olmetec and 75MG aspirin for about 12 years with no side effects.


I still miss my grapefruit though.


Don


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

deckboy said:


> If I'm in doubt about medication or medical problems I find that asking the local pharmacist or my GP is the best option rather than a motorhome forum, but if it's good aires in Portugal or best routes through France . . . . :wink2:


Had problems with obility, unable to walk down stairs in the morning, had to lift my legs out of bed, needed help with dressing costant muscle aches. 
Began to think I had MS or similar, Gp was no help at all.
Saw a thread on here about the effects of statins, thought 'I wonder' stopped my statins, within 3 weeks was back to normal. Went back to GP, who advised me to try another statin, have been through the lot all have the same effects. 
So thank you MHFacts and whoever started that thread, you gave me my life back. Cholesterol levels lower now than when first diagnosed too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

suedew said:


> Had problems with obility, unable to walk down stairs in the morning, had to lift my legs out of bed, needed help with dressing costant muscle aches.
> Began to think I had MS or similar, Gp was no help at all.
> Saw a thread on here about the effects of statins, thought 'I wonder' stopped my statins, within 3 weeks was back to normal. Went back to GP, who advised me to try another statin, have been through the lot all have the same effects.
> So thank you MHFacts and *whoever started that thread*, you gave me my life back. Cholesterol levels lower now than when first diagnosed too.


It was Matchlock about asking *Amlodopine* Sue.
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

suedew said:


> Had problems with obility, unable to walk down stairs in the morning, had to lift my legs out of bed, needed help with dressing costant muscle aches.
> Began to think I had MS or similar, Gp was no help at all.
> Saw a thread on here about the effects of statins, thought 'I wonder' stopped my statins, within 3 weeks was back to normal. Went back to GP, who advised me to try another statin, have been through the lot all have the same effects.
> So thank you MHFacts and whoever started that thread, you gave me my life back. Cholesterol levels lower now than when first diagnosed too.


Hi Sue, Yes it was I who started the thread,.
I also went downhill when on Statins but after a few weeks of stopping using them I felt back to normal, I think with GP's statins are the in thing and they just prescribe them whether you need them or not.
The original post was about Amlopodine which my doc prescribed, they had a similar effect on me, have not taken them for a month now and this weekend in Salisbury I managed to do a lot of walking without pain in my legs.
I do check my blood pressure on a regular basis and it is OK (just when the doc checks it it is very high) but if I feel there is a problem I will take them again but I would rather have quality of life than quantity.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

ISTR that this was the "original" statin thread on MHF which led many to realise why they were suffering from aches and pains:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/12...9-anyone-taking-statins-got-muscle-aches.html


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

gaspode said:


> ISTR that this was the "original" statin thread on MHF which led many to realise why they were suffering from aches and pains:
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/12...9-anyone-taking-statins-got-muscle-aches.html


Wish I had read that at the time but as I did not join Facts till later I could only relay my own experiences.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Wish I had read that at the time but as I did not join Facts till later I could only relay my own experiences.


Barry, I hope you have a good anniversary bash last weekend. Ray


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Hi Sue, Yes it was I who started the thread,.
> I also went downhill when on Statins but after a few weeks of stopping using them I felt back to normal, I think with GP's statins are the in thing and they just prescribe them whether you need them or not.
> The original post was about Amlopodine which my doc prescribed, they had a similar effect on me, have not taken them for a month now and this weekend in Salisbury I managed to do a lot of walking without pain in my legs.
> I do check my blood pressure on a regular basis and it is OK (just when the doc checks it it is very high) but if I feel there is a problem I will take them again but I would rather have quality of life than quantity.


 So many people report that the only place their blood pressure is high is at the doctor's surgery! Lots of GP's are enlightened enough now to send people home with bp monitors so that the "real" blood pressure can be measured.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

rayc said:


> Barry, I hope you have a good anniversary bash last weekend. Ray


Thanks Ray,
Visited Salisbury, Poole and Swannage, OK weather not great but really enjoyed it, even found a Harry Ramsdens in Swannage.
Stayed in Shaftsbury at the Retreat B&B, the couple that owns it took a double take when I walked in, I used to work for him 20 years ago, and as I booked online he did not realise who I was until we met.
Went to visit Stourhead on the way back today, interesting place to wander around, chatting to one of the room volunteers we said that we stayed in Shaftsbury and spoke of the Retreat, she told us she lived next door an knew them well, small world isn't it?
As they say we are only three people away from everyone else.


----------

